# Anruf auf Handy von +4913771111171



## Anonymous (1 Juni 2004)

Ich habe heut nacht um 5:12 Uhr einen Anruf von der Nummer +491377111171 bekommen, das allerdings nicht gehört und frag mich jetzt, was das für ne Nummer ist... Hab eben in einem anderen Beitrag gesehen, dass das ne Nummer für votings und so ist, find ich aber irgendwie komisch.. Über Hilfe würd ich mich freuen, VlG


----------



## technofreak (1 Juni 2004)

Bitte dort weiter posten 

Thread gesperrt


----------

